# Bible when preaching.



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a quick question (and these usually lead to fighting): I was at a preaching "tournament" (disgusting idea if you ask me but I digress). One of the requirements is that you had to read from a Bible. As in you could not copy your passage onto paper to read it but had to actually had to read from a Bible. What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## westminken (Sep 29, 2009)

Usually when you are reading Scripture in public, reading from a Bible is necessary. I have no problem with reading from a Bible. It lets the congregation know where you are getting your text from and from what I have seen gives them a sense of comfort. But also, if you have the text in your manuscript or outline, I see no problem with it. It is really a matter of preference.


----------



## Andres (Sep 29, 2009)

it really doesn't matter. If the tournament required preaching from an actual bible, then all who were participating should be ready to abide by those rules. If you are talking about in a church or other setting, as long as it is God's Word being preached, then I see no problem with the actual verses/passage being printed on a paper. The power and life are in the scriptures themselves, not the paper they are printed on.


----------



## Curt (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree. The very idea of a preaching tournament is disgusting.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 29, 2009)

Curt said:


> I agree. The very idea of a preaching tournament is disgusting.



Kinda defeats the purpose of preaching and goes against 1 Corinthians 1.


----------



## Ivan (Sep 29, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I was at a preaching "tournament"...QUOTE]
> 
> I've never heard of such a thing. Why would anyone do such a thing?


----------



## White Knight (Sep 29, 2009)

Unashamed 116 said:


> I have a quick question (and these usually lead to fighting): I was at a preaching "tournament" (disgusting idea if you ask me but I digress). One of the requirements is that you had to read from a Bible. As in you could not copy your passage onto paper to read it but had to actually had to read from a Bible. What are your thoughts on this?



Do you not usually read from a bible?


----------



## TaylorWest (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd prefer to see the pastor read from the Bible and not his manuscript, unless he's quoting from a paraphrase or a dynamic-equivalent translation (which hopefully isn't the Bible he's preaching from).


----------



## baron (Sep 29, 2009)

All the pastors I know read directly from the Bible. But I see nothing wrong with reading from a paper if it is written down.


----------

